# Ping issue in Battlefield 3



## RCuber (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi Guys, I have a couple of my favorite server in South East Asian countries. till yesterday all the servers were showing <80ms ping, but now all my favorite servers are showing 250ms+ ping. I check my internet speed and it does not have any problem, but not sure about the strange ping drop. 

*www.speedtest.net/result/1669801998.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/1669800847.png

ISP : Airtel , Bangalore
Speed: UP: 4 Mbps  DOWN: 512Kbps+

I Just changed my DNS to Google DNS, I was previously on OpenDNS. I recently came across the term jitter, but need to do some research on it. 

Here is the trace route of one of my fav servers which usually is <75ms, but its 285ms currently. 

```
Tracing route to sing002.multiplay.co.uk [216.185.109.68]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2    32 ms    27 ms    27 ms  ABTS-KK-Dynamic-001.0.167.122.airtelbroadband.in [122.167.0.1]
  3    27 ms    26 ms    26 ms  ABTS-KK-Static-077.32.166.122.airtelbroadband.in [122.166.32.77]
  4    27 ms    26 ms    26 ms  ABTS-KK-Static-009.32.166.122.airtelbroadband.in [122.166.32.9]
  5    33 ms    33 ms    33 ms  122.175.255.29
  6   191 ms   194 ms   191 ms  202.56.223.138
  7   191 ms   191 ms   190 ms  bbr01.lon01.networklayer.com [195.66.225.183]
  8   267 ms   274 ms   266 ms  ae1.bbr02.tl01.nyc01.networklayer.com [50.97.18.204]
  9   288 ms   287 ms   310 ms  ae1.bbr01.eq01.chi01.networklayer.com [173.192.18.132]
 10   288 ms   287 ms   289 ms  ae7.bbr02.eq01.chi01.networklayer.com [173.192.18.171]
 11     *      293 ms   292 ms  ae1.bbr02.cf01.den01.networklayer.com [173.192.18.131]
 12   329 ms   295 ms   296 ms  ae1.bbr01.eq01.sjc02.networklayer.com [173.192.18.148]
 13   293 ms   295 ms   293 ms  ae7.bbr02.eq01.sjc02.networklayer.com [173.192.18.165]
 14   285 ms   284 ms   283 ms  ae0.bbr01.eq01.tok01.networklayer.com [50.97.18.161]
 15   294 ms   284 ms   283 ms  ae7.bbr01.eq01.tok01.networklayer.com [50.97.18.163]
 16   284 ms   284 ms   284 ms  ae0.bbr01.pn01.hkg01.networklayer.com [50.97.18.167]
 17   286 ms   284 ms   283 ms  ae7.bbr01.pn01.hkg01.networklayer.com [50.97.18.175]
 18   283 ms   285 ms   284 ms  ae0.bbr02.eq01.sng02.networklayer.com [50.97.18.172]
 19   286 ms   283 ms   284 ms  ae6.dar02.sr03.sng01.networklayer.com [50.97.18.203]
 20   284 ms   285 ms   284 ms  po2.fcr01.sr03.sng01.networklayer.com [174.133.118.133]
 21   285 ms   285 ms   286 ms  sing002.multiplay.co.uk [216.185.109.68]

Trace complete.
```

here is the ping 

```
Pinging 216.185.109.68 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 216.185.109.68: bytes=32 time=286ms TTL=118
Reply from 216.185.109.68: bytes=32 time=285ms TTL=118
Reply from 216.185.109.68: bytes=32 time=286ms TTL=118
Reply from 216.185.109.68: bytes=32 time=286ms TTL=118

Ping statistics for 216.185.109.68:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 285ms, Maximum = 286ms, Average = 285ms
```

let me know if you require additional information.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 30, 2011)

try airtel DNS servers & see


----------



## RCuber (Dec 30, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> try airtel DNS servers & see



Yes, I should try that. too lazy to check the correct DNS for Airtel. 
BTW DigitalDude and one more of my friend is facing the exact same issue. Where as another friend of mine who is also on Airtel did see some drop in the ping rate but it was still under 100ms, he is using Airtel DNS.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 30, 2011)

Use open dns to get best ping.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 30, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Use open dns to get best ping.



I am currently on OpenDNS. I changed it to google DNS just to check if the ping rate improves.


----------



## paw1 (Dec 30, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Use open dns to get best ping.



Game servers ping the addresses directly, not a URL. So how does dns have anything to do with ping?


----------



## Neeraj J (Jan 3, 2012)

I have checked this url myself from my system and also from various online tracing sites. All gave different different tracing result varying. For ex: CentralOps completes trace in 10 Hop only. 
You can try & check for yourself also. This seems to be an issue with Airtel routing mechanism as I myself being Airtel internet user got very high 24 Hop count on trace. If possible you can check same with BSNL, MTNL, other ISP's friends and share results.


----------



## Krishna (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey guys,
My isp is also AIrtel
But i use 3g plan and my ping on the servers of united states is 370-390..
what to do?


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 24, 2012)

paw1 said:


> Game servers ping the addresses directly, not a URL. So how does dns have anything to do with ping?



Yes.
This Guy Is correct.
Why you guys are jumping the names of DNS,OpenDNS,GoogleDNS and Airtel DNS when they have nothing to do with it.
Game servers are addressed(Ping-ed)directly via IPs so there is no need of resolving Domain Names into IPs. unlike Web Browsing And E-Mails.


DNS servers has got nothing to do with Game Ping Issues.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 24, 2012)

Krishna said:


> Hey guys,
> My isp is also AIrtel
> But i use 3g plan and my ping on the servers of united states is 370-390..
> what to do?


Ping to United States are bad for most. I get almost same on wired broadband. You are lucky wireless gives you get playbable ping. Most my friends on a wireless connection dream to play on USA servers. Their ping is above 400!


----------

